# Blizzard Speed Wing Plow



## Premier Lawnscapes (May 31, 2017)

Selling our lightly used blizzard snow plow. Serviced and maintained well. Great plow and dependable. Only been used a few times during light snow events. Located in Olathe, KS (KC Metro area) I can be contacted by phone or text at: 913-226-6894


----------



## JustJeff (Sep 9, 2009)

Looks very clean. Price?


----------



## Premier Lawnscapes (May 31, 2017)

Sorry, I guess that would have helped. Selling it for $4,000


----------



## JustJeff (Sep 9, 2009)

Not a bad price at all. I just don't want to shell out 4K in June to have it sit around until December. You'll sell it to someone soon though, good luck.


----------



## broncscott (Dec 9, 2007)

Are the controls or mount included? Brand type truck? What size is it

Thanks, Scott


----------

